# Lido 3 Conundrum



## Mach (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello. I have just purchased the OE Lido 3 and am uncertain as to whether it is faulty or, despite watching several videos and scouring the instructions provided, I am using it incorrectly.

The nut and washer at the base of the rings loosens with every grind - at risk of falling off.

There are two blue marks on the Adjustment ring. Is this right?

The locking ring comes loose as i grind and I am applying no pressure there as I grind with the base of the machine against my hip and the grinder at an angle.

The adjustment ring threatens to cross thread.

Of course, I need to shake the grinder in order to loosen the beans in the chamber to grind successfully; I understand this is quite normal.

I do understand I will need to experiment in order to find the right setting - I am stumped as to the gradation numbers and turns and marks described in the manual leaflet . . .but I do wonder if all is to hang loose as it is doing - including the white plastic washer ring within - and all this from a pretty tight start.

Is this lovely thing faulty? Or am I faulty?

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@mwjb


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The nut & washer shouldn't be loosening off during grinding.

How fine are you grinding?


----------



## Mach (Oct 26, 2015)

I am grinding a few marks into coarse for French press. The screw and washer are ALWAYS loosening - no matter how many turns or whichever setting. and I don't understand why there are TWO blue marks on the adjustment ring). I have just used it again and the same thing - screw and washer almost falling out.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

There should be just one blue mark on the adjustment ring and a second on the non-movable ring above the locking ring. When the adjustment ring is screwed all the way up, the two lines should line-up - but it doesn't matter in the least if they don't. They won't after a while anyway, due, I think, to the burrs wearing in and a certain subjectivity about 0 point. Mine were lined up when I received the machine but no longer do so.

What does matter for keeping track of your adjustments is to know that there are 16 marks in a complete revolution of the adjustment ring. For my purposes, one complete revolution (counter-clockwise) from the closed position (0-point), plus 4 marks, gives me a good setting for French press. I have the locking ring firmly against the adjustment ring, but not excessively as I don't want it to lock up. The grinder keeps this setting, however I hold the grinder when using it.

I see that you are in London. If you continue to have problems you are welcome to come to my place in Clerkenwell to compare grinders. Just send me a direct message.

Matt


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

It sounds very likely that you misuse it. Bottom washer only keeps the bottom adjustment ring from falling off if unscrewed.

Take a look on YouTube, you most likely do something wrong. Keep in mind that OE grinders are no longer assembled by the owner, it's been done in Asia (Taiwan IIRC). Mine has alignment issues as I noticed I'm getting a lot more fines than Feldgrind.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

PPapa said:


> . Mine has alignment issues as I noticed I'm getting a lot more fines than Feldgrind.


Hi PPapa

Not to highjack the thread but may also be useful for OP, have you re aligned your burr set as per the OE video guide on youtube as does seem to cure a few issues (my lido 3 was better after).

Hope of help

John


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

johnealey said:


> Hi PPapa
> 
> Not to highjack the thread but may also be useful for OP, have you re aligned your burr set as per the OE video guide on youtube as does seem to cure a few issues (my lido 3 was better after).
> 
> ...


I tried couple of times with no success. Maybe I am just not good enough at it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Did you buy from coffee hit? If so maybe they can offer some help?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

PPapa said:


> I tried couple of times with no success. Maybe I am just not good enough at it.


Is the problem still the rubbing sound? If so, I wouldn't be too concerned, my LidoE makes a rubbing sound at some settings, but not at finer settings then the rub.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Strange......I would have said something is wrong.......it's pretty hard not to use right. With regards to realigning.......its something I never really understood as its either out of align or not with no inbetween.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Is the problem still the rubbing sound? If so, I wouldn't be too concerned, my LidoE makes a rubbing sound at some settings, but not at finer settings then the rub.


I can hear it even on coarser settings, which IMHO should never happen. I'll give it another go before sending back to Coffee Tasting Club.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

PPapa said:


> I can hear it even on coarser settings, which IMHO should never happen. I'll give it another go before sending back to Coffee Tasting Club.


I honestly don't know what's causing the noise, I'm at mid drip setting, I can see daylight around the burr & brews are on parr, so it doesn't concern me.

This guy has a novel way of reducing rub noise...


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Argh. I am giving up. I hijacked the thread completely, sorry! Two screws (the adjustment one and the bottom bracket one) are stuck, the burrs got rusty. Going to resolve this after holidays and use Feldgrind for a while instead.


----------



## Mach (Oct 26, 2015)

Matt! I am sorry I have not seen your message until this moment. What a kind and generous offer - I would love to come in and seek help from you. I tried it again this morning. The screw and washer started tight and were hanging loose by the end. There are TWO blue marks on the adjustment ring. Can't be right.

I shall end you a direct message.

Emma


----------

